# [Solved] Mount problems (LVM2 and normal partitions)

## SuEt

Update:

The solution was pretty easy: removing multipath from the runlevel solved all my problems.

@msalerno: Thank you very much for your help.

Hi all

Since some weeks, I'm having problems mounting my lvm2- and normal partitions under linux.

If I try to mount a normal partition, I get the following error message:

```
mount: /dev/sdc2 already mounted or backup busy
```

This happens with all my partitions except / and /boot. But the command mount does not show that these partitions are mounted nor is the mounting-directory busy.

If I try to mount a lvm2-partition, I get the following error message:

```
mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mapper/mythvideo-video
```

dmesg provides the following output:

```
REISERFS warning (device dm-6): sh-2006 read_super_block: bread failed (dev dm-6, block 2, size 4096)

REISERFS warning (device dm-6): sh-2006 read_super_block: bread failed (dev dm-6, block 16, size 4096)

REISERFS warning (device dm-6): sh-2021 reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on dm-6

```

pvdisplay, lvdisplay and vgdisplay do not show anything special. If I try to run reiserfsck on an lvm2-partition, I get the following error:

```
bread: Cannot read the block (2): (Invalid argument).

reiserfs_open: bread failed reading block 2

bread: Cannot read the block (16): (Invalid argument).

reiserfs_open: bread failed reading block 16

```

What I'm puzzled about is the fact that all my lvm2-partitions (all reiserfs) stopped working together at once (the lvm2 partitions are on several different hard-drives).

Furthermore, I tried to up- and downgrade my kernel (currently I'm using gentoo-sources-2.6.30-gentoo-r5), lvm2 and device-mapper. No success.

Some package information:

sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.36 (stable) => in the boot-runlevel

sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.28 (unstable) => in the boot-runlevel

sys-fs/udev-141 (stable) => in the sysinit-runlevel

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r5 => build with sys-kernel/genkern[/quote]el-3.4.10.904 and the lvm-flag

sys-apps/openrc-0.5.2-r2

Any help is more than appreciated!

ChristopheLast edited by SuEt on Sun Dec 06, 2009 3:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## msalerno

Have you tried booting up with the latest livecd?  First verify the integrity of your data, if it's good then put the time into fixing the problems.  Try the livecd and try to mount your lvm partitions.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/lvm2.xml

----------

## SuEt

Thanks for the answer. I forgot to mention it: everything is just working perfect with the livedvd. So it must be some software problem.

----------

## msalerno

Have you reviewed your /etc/lvm/lvm.conf ?  Maybe you overwrote it with dispatch-conf or etc-update by accident.

----------

## SuEt

Yes, it is "normal". But I assume that the lvm2 problem is related to the problem that I can not mount any partition. It is just wired and I do not know how to debug it. I started various logs for the boot-process but no luck. I also disabled nearly all init-scripts during boot, trying to narrow the error to a certain script, but also no luck.

----------

## msalerno

Do the following commands produce anything?

lsof | grep sdc2 

fuser -um /dev/sdc2

dmsetup ls

----------

## SuEt

lsof and fuser nothing, dmsetup ls provides the following output:

```
SATA_SAMSUNG_HD502IJS13TJ9AQ809692_     (253, 0)

SATA_SAMSUNG_HD501LJS0MUJ13P653515_     (253, 2)

SATA_Maxtor_6B200M0_B419JX6H_   (253, 1)

vg-filme        (253, 5)

vg-backup       (253, 4)

SATA_HDS722525VLAT80_VN69TECFEJH80A     (253, 3)

mythvideo-video (253, 6)

```

----------

## msalerno

And what does that translate to in your /dev directory?  Not sure of a command to sort/search by major/minor numbers, I just do a ls in /dev and search for it myself.

----------

## SuEt

It translates to 

```
brw-rw----  1 root disk 253, 6  3. Dez 19:56 mythvideo-video

brw-rw----  1 root disk 253, 3  3. Dez 19:56 SATA_HDS722525VLAT80_VN69TECFEJH80A

brw-rw----  1 root disk 253, 1  3. Dez 19:56 SATA_Maxtor_6B200M0_B419JX6H_

brw-rw----  1 root disk 253, 2  3. Dez 19:56 SATA_SAMSUNG_HD501LJS0MUJ13P653515_

brw-rw----  1 root disk 253, 0  3. Dez 19:56 SATA_SAMSUNG_HD502IJS13TJ9AQ809692_

brw-rw----  1 root disk 253, 4  3. Dez 19:56 vg-backup

brw-rw----  1 root disk 253, 5  3. Dez 19:56 vg-filme

```

These devices are not mountable (REISERFS warning (device dm-1): sh-2021 reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on dm-1)

----------

## msalerno

Can you post your fstab and show which mounts are having issues?

Compare the lvm.conf and the output of vgdisplay -v / pvdisplay -v / lvdisplay -v between the working livecd and your system.

----------

